# advice on beak care



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

hi all.so basically i found a new baby this summer.this one also a nest fall i assume,but had some sort of leg injury.It did not heal well.it is more like a kick stand.i think she would almost be better of with no leg there at all.Anyway.she is getting older.she likes to go out but has issues standing almost anywhere.because she is vulnerable she only goes out a few times a week,the other pidg's dont interact with her-they ignore her.usually when she comes out she stays low and sometimes flies back into her shed on her own before she has to.she also tries to land ON cats.shes tried this twice.shes skinny too.this is my second rescuebut this bird seems to have a beak that is growing on the top more like a parrot beak.should this be clipped?i do have a beak trimmer,but i am wondering if her being mostly inside she isnt getting enough of something....and her beaks growing.i know similar things can happen with cockatiels for example.i have considered calling a sanctuary for her.they probably dont take pigeons im guessing...


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Jerry,
I would not let her out. If she has leg problem, it will b edangerous to fly and it can easily become prey. If he is skinny, give ger vitamins and probiotic to improove her immune system.
Coccidiosis infection can cause beak overgrowth and bird will be skinny. I would treat her for worms and cocci in any case.
If you post picture of her beak it will be easier to give you advice. what to do, but yes you can clip and file her beak.
If you call sanctuary, there is a chance that they will put her down, can't you keep her in a cahe and take care of her? She seems used to your place and she can have good quality life there with you.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, post a pic that will help determine what is going on. I agree with Plamenh...you likely need to change the degree you let her out. Which doesn't mean DON'T let her out, it means that she needs more supervision. If the other birds ignore her, well, it could be worse, they could be picking on her and they are not. But the Q is are they ignoring her because she is "off", or because she has an illness. That's why we need the beak pics.

So, she can have a quality life with some add'l supervision. 

But the situations you described above are downright dangerous, so...something's gotta change there.


----------



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

*blackies beak & leg*

hi again.Ok here she is.I just want to mention,that when she goes out,which is a couple times a week at this point,I am very careful.I stay with her,and rarely she will take a little flight.Fly up the driveway and down.I have lots of pigeons around the house.She likes to try to stand on the deck rail and eat.Her bad leg is always moving tho.It slips,etc. ANyway......I never let her out unsupervised.The truth is,after Jerry -(it has been 8 months and 1 days since she came home(obviously something bad happened.) I didnt really plan on having another pigeon.I feel like this pidge should be a pet,inside ,but i have 3 cats inside and I just cant imagine how I would make this work.My original plan was obviously a release,but thats not going to happen at this point.I do want this bird to have a quality life.sometimes I just bring her outside and hold her .she likes it.I have posted a pic and sory about the size,I had to do this to see the beak and Im not sure if its good enough.Let me know ,if not I will try to take another.I guess i just dont know what to do and feel somewhat stressed.thanks for all your help....sincerely,Lisa


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

She's a sweetie, Lisa. I dunno, that hooked beak isn't anything I'd worry about unless it is really soft or irregular in some way. I have seen ferals with similar....profiles.

Beaky is a guy who lived in my lightwell for quite a while, before moving on to greater digs, I guess...he has a sib with a "normal" looking beak, but his was like your kid's.

I understand...it clearly sounds like you do supervise her outings, which is good. And you are clearly concerned with giving her a happy life (and it sounds like thus far, she has one !).

I guess the only point I wanna make is...a fair number of folks try to do the "bonded pigeon who I let out to play with the ferals then she/he comes back" thang.....

But it is always a risky proposition. I understand why folks do this...it is, in a sense, the best of all possible worlds. It often works for a while. But far more often than not, eventually the bird will disappear...and if they do, it's very questionable that they would have the tools and instincts to make it as a feral.

Just my 2 cents (isn't it sad that there isn't the 'cents' key on keyboards anymore ? )

Sanctuary....probably not. Someone with an aviary or a loft...more of a chance to find that. Or maybe just make some adjustments and keep her.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i wouldn't let her fly free, not only is she disabled with that leg, but landing on a cat is going to be the death of her.
she obviously doesn't fear them because she has seen them her whole life and doesn't view them as a threat.
she is going to land on the wrong cat one of these days
pt has a place for adoptions, maybe you could try to find a home for her


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

you could trim the beak a little, but i dont think it's necessary yet either.
if you do you must be careful, it does have a blood supply and can bleed so only take a little off and make sure you have quick stop ready in case it bleeds.
i just had to do this for a poxy sparrow i trapped in my yard today


----------



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

with Jerry,I did release her,but she came back every single day-Twice-breakfast & supper.She would bring like 50 pigeons with her.she knew my work schedule and when to come and go.But this was a slow release,like over a 6 month period until she started sleeping away from home.I could tell for a short time Jerry was caught between her desire to be a pidge and her love for us.She learned both.SHe also learned fear of predators.And she was a sweetheart who I miss SO much.blackie is sweet too.because of her leg i dont think she can ever be released.im glad her beak seems OK.is it normal for a pigeon to shuck and eat seeds as she does?Jerry just ate them shell and all!!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

she shucks the seeds? lol, that's wierd, maybe she's part parrot, lol


----------



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

yeah its so strange.She didnt use to,which is why I asked if her beak should be clipped.It has a slight curve,but seems fine.But over the last few days id bring her seed out to her in the A.M. and there would be a pile of shucked shells in her bowl.It confused me!!!And im not talking sunflower seeds,I am talking the little millet seeds.


----------

